# Formatage carte SD en FAT



## romuald34 (26 Septembre 2009)

bonjour,

je besoin de formater ma carte SD en FAT et uniquement en FAT et non FAT 32 mais je n'y arrive pas....

quand je passe par l'utilitaire de disque il me propose le format ms-dos(FAT) mais au final ma carte SD se retrouve quand meme en FAT32.

comment faire svp?


----------



## lappartien (27 Septembre 2009)

je vais le dire avec des fleurs en +

http://www.commentcamarche.net/contents/repar/fat32.php3


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Septembre 2009)

Si ta carte formatée avec Utilitaire de disque se retrouve en FAT 32, c'est peut-être tout simplement parce qu'Utilitaire de disque formate en FAT 32, non ?


----------



## lappartien (27 Septembre 2009)

la chasse est rouverte...


----------



## PA5CAL (27 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour

Le système FAT se décline en plusieurs versions, FAT12, FAT16 et FAT32, qui diffèrent par leur capacité maximale d'espace adressable sur le support. Le numéro correspond d'ailleurs au nombre de bits permettant de coder l'adresse d'un cluster (entité élémentaire de stockage).

- FAT12 permet d'adresser 4096 clusters, soit 16Mo (capacité maximale autorisée) avec des clusters de 4Ko.

- FAT16 permet d'adresser 65536 clusters, soit 2Go avec des clusters de 32Ko (taille maximale conseillée), ou 4Go avec des clusters de 64Ko (taille maximale gérée par Windows depuis NT4). Mais adresser 4Go n'est pas très rentable avec ce système, car  un fichier de quelques octets ou de quelques kilo-octets occupe alors 64Ko, et plus généralement, l'espace perdu sur le support représente en moyenne 32Ko par fichier. De ce fait, il est préférable de se limiter à des capacités inférieures, de 128Mo (clusters de 2Ko) ou 256Mo (clusters de 4Ko).

- FAT32 permet d'adresser 4294967296 clusters, soit 2To avec des clusters aussi petits que 512 octets, ou encore 8To (capacité maximale autorisée) avec des clusters de 2Ko.

On voit donc que l'utilisation de la version FAT32 est obligatoire pour des supports dont la capacité dépasse 4Go, et qu'elle est vivement conseillée pour des capacités supérieures à 256Mo.


Alors, quelle est la capacité de ta carte SD ?


----------

